# High FSH, TTC no 2 and 44 yrs old. Advice please...



## judes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I'm Judes and I live in East Anglia...pleased to find you all  
Have just joined. I do belong to another group but it is American based and I really would like to chat with some UK ladies.
I am 44 and TTC number 2. I had my first in 2010 at 41 yrs old.
I haven't been well for a yr and had to take a yr off ttc and am now just getting back into it.
Last year my FSH was 10.9 and my AMH was 0.22. In October I had a BFP which lasted 6 weeks.
I have been on an anti depressant which I d/c in August. Since the beginning of the yr and when I started this tablet my cycles have gone haywire.
I have been having 60 day cycles and it has driven me mad. No chance of getting pregnant like that.
Last month I had my FSH checked and it had doubled to 22! I was shocked. My GP states I am not peri menopausal yet and not to panic.
I have just stared to go back to acupuncture and I have just ovulated on day 15!! Hurrah, looks like I will have a normal length cycle.
I am not suitable to have IUI/IVF due to my age and low AMH.
Have had the DE talk and we may consider that in 6 months.
Guess what I would like some help with is my high FSH.
Does anyone have any info/help/advice on this? Is it even possible that I could get pregnant with that number?
Am I classed as being perimenopausal?
Are there any buddy groups on here for people like me who just wanna chat and help each other?

Apologise for all the questions. I have just re-read this and it seems a little demanding.


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Judes,

I am 44yo as well.  Unfortunately, I can't help with fsh question. But from what I read on different threads, some ladies managed to lower fsh by doing acupuncture, taking supplements (maca, vitex, dhea, q10, TCM etc) but obviously not known which of those was most effective. We all different, so react differently to complimentary medicine. 

I've followed american site in regard to increasing (if it's possible to increase) fertility. 

I had my first ivf (mild) this September. And am going for my next round and I still don't know my fsh as the first clinic said it wasn't needed.
Last week I had a consultation with another clinic (Lister) and they said the same - fsh is not needed.  
What is more important for them is amh, which is ability to produce eggs/estimate of remaining egg reserves. Unfortunately in our age group it's diminishing.  

The consultant told that women with low amh could only go for iui. as no matter of the amount of stimm medication, they are only going to produce one egg max.
I have decent (for my age) amh, so Lister gave me choice either iui or ivf. As the Dr said chances are very low in ether option due to age. 
What we need is one golden egg 

As far as I researched, the only clinic which works on fsh is ARCG. Are you with them?

best of luck.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi judes hunni, good to see you on here  

Have you tried posting your question in the high FSH/low AMH thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

You might get a few more replies.

xx


----------

